

Teacher in CA slipped LSD by student on a field trip; writes account of ordeal - damian2000
http://www.metrosantacruz.com/metro-santa-cruz/01.28.09/features-0904.html

======
billyjobob
_I never did suspend Max. He became one of my best students, and is now
studying to be a pharmacist at UC-Davis. Soon, he 'll be dosing people for a
living. Funny how life turns out that way._

If this story is actually true, which I doubt, it is deeply disturbing that a
dangerous little criminal could end up in such a position of trust. Surely
there are procedures to stop drug addicts getting the keys to a pharmacy?

~~~
jlgaddis
At a previous job, after saving his ass one time, I became the one that the
guy at the top of our company's org chart called upon anytime he needed/wanted
anything I.T. related done.

I was in his office setting up a new MBP for him a few years ago and he was
talking about a guy that he had just "ok'd" on being hired. H.R. had asked him
directly because the guy had been in some trouble many years ago but had
apparently "stayed clean" since then.

When asked if he was worried about hiring the guy because of his record, he
remarked (and I'm paraphrasing), "Are you kidding? You should have seen me in
college. The only difference between me and him is that he got caught."

------
davidtanner
Super shitty thing to do to someone without their consent - it's a lot like
rape.

